
Inconsistent behavior in PHP7, bug? - maus80
https://3v4l.org/GjEEA
======
maus80
Am I overlooking something here? See also:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/3snpdl/php_7_floating_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/3snpdl/php_7_floating_point_precision_output/)

